
So Microsoft Is Leading in Advancing JavaScript (see Edge 14) - kirkouimet
http://kangax.github.io/compat-table/esnext/#edge-experimental-flag-note
======
kirkouimet
I've been keeping a close eye on who is implementing features in the "Next"
tab and today I was surprised to see Microsoft's Edge 14 be the earliest to
have their column start to turn green

------
pbarnes_1
Too bad Edge is the slowest web browser you can possibly use for any
meaningful web app.

